# My weight gain (with pics)



## Miss Jayde (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, after thinking about wanting to gain weight for years, and 3 months of actually deliberately gaining this is my current result. Please remember i'm a petite frame, and started off very little.
I have gained 35 pounds (15kg) in 3 months. So I have gone from 104 pounds (47kg) to 139 pounds (62kg). I'm also only 155cm tall (short)
I know I still have a ways to go. I'm aiming for (i think) 170 pounds but i'll see how I carry the new weight. I'm happy with how i'm currently expanding, and think i'm on the road to being a real plumper!! 

View attachment 100_0882.JPG


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 6, 2009)

My old jeans that I now cant get over my hips lol. I've gone from size 6-8 Australian to 12-14. 

View attachment 100_0874.JPG


----------



## Tad (Apr 6, 2009)

Very lovely--ou have such a cute little belly! I'm glad that you are enjoying this 

(Oh, just to mention, in that second pic I didn't see any jeans??)


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks edx! My stomach is the part thats growing the quickest at the moment lol. You can sort of see the jeans in the first pic, thats as far as they come up now. And I accidently posted the wrong pic in the second post, but after looking at that pic I still think its ok. But the jeans where on (or as on as they can get now) lol.


----------



## DrFeeder (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice gain!

You thought about it for years? What actually pushed you over the edge and got you to start gaining?


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Drfeeder! Yep, I thought anout gaining for years. But I stayed skinny. What happened to get me going was a couple of things. I got talking to a friend of mine who i've known for ages, and he started telling me how he's trying to talk his gf into letting him fatten her up. Long story short he's now my active encourager...after convincing me to just try it and see how I like all the stuffing and weight gain. 
And after a couple of kg gain I started seeing fat on my body, especially my stomach, and I just love the way it feels and looks.
And I love my new eating habbits. If i'm not eating i'm thinking about eating. lol.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks great so far girl keep it up.Such a cute belly you have!


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracii! I can always rely on you to say something positive and confidence instilling!


----------



## alkonttt (Apr 12, 2009)

N iii Ce :happy:

goodluck :eat1:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 12, 2009)

very cute!!


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Miss Jayde -- your belly looks a lot like mine!  Good luck!


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 12, 2009)

Alkonttt - Thanks very much!

IwannabeVERYfat - Thanks to you too for your lovely comments.

Gutsgirl - Is it a good thing that our bellys look similiar? And thanks.

I have gained about 10 pounds I think since those photos where taken, and most of my new fat has gone to my belly and hips. My belly has really popped out in the last week, and she wobbles when I walk now, and hangs over the top of my pants which is very nice. I've also got fat rolls starting on my back and above my tummy. When I gain 5 more I will take some new photos and post them. 

Thanks to everyone for their lovely supportive comments.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 14, 2009)

Heres a pic of my stomach now that shes popping out. I love that she's getting big! And i'm now officially at 150, so i'm 10 pounds heavier than the above photos.!! 

View attachment 100_0917.JPG


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Apr 14, 2009)

You are a sexy plumper!

Any chance that you will ever post your face?

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Belly4u2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Love the term "Mini Plumper" and I must say you are getting there.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
Stuffedbellylover - thanks! For you I will do a face pic next time I update.

Belly4u2 - thanks. Yeah I like the term mini plumper too. It perfectly describes where i'm at now with my gain too. Yep, my gain is really showing now and i'm getting there. But i've got a little way to go yet to reach my goal weight.

:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG girl you have the cutest belly!
You are getting wider too you can really notice it in the pics.
You're doing great I'm so proud of you.
Yeah a full on pic with the tight jeans and short top you described in the other post AND your face.I'll bet you are getting cuter by the day maybe a double chin soon.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 15, 2009)

Tracii said:


> OMG girl you have the cutest belly!
> You are getting wider too you can really notice it in the pics.
> You're doing great I'm so proud of you.
> Yeah a full on pic with the tight jeans and short top you described in the other post AND your face.I'll bet you are getting cuter by the day maybe a double chin soon.



Thanks Tracii! I cant wait for my belly to get bigger. Yeah, I hadnt really noticed it before but I am getting wider too! Heehee.
I'm so excited to be actually gaining decent weight and seeing results!
I do have a double chin now! lol, how did you know?
Yep ok, next update i'll post a pic dressed in the outfit I wore that you are talking about and i'll do a face shot.
((hugs)):eat2::eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't wait MJ.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Gutsgirl - Is it a good thing that our bellys look similiar? And thanks.



I hope it's a good thing!  Your latest pic really reminds me of mine.



Miss Jayde said:


> I have gained about 10 pounds I think since those photos where taken, and most of my new fat has gone to my belly and hips. My belly has really popped out in the last week, and she wobbles when I walk now, and hangs over the top of my pants which is very nice. I've also got fat rolls starting on my back and above my tummy. When I gain 5 more I will take some new photos and post them.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their lovely supportive comments.



You're welcome! 

See, I think I tend to gain in my butt... at least that's the fattest part of me. That really sticks out... literally. But I do have a soft belly and love-handles, and some fat above my rear that's nice.

*Miss Jayde*, a question about your latest pic which is a little off-topic -- do you have a belly-button piercing? It looks like there's a little dark spot right above your belly-button and I was wondering if that was a scar from a piercing being removed. I have been considering getting a belly-button piercing but was wondering if the hole was inconvenient (i.e., fills up with dead skin cells and belly lint) when the jewelry is not there.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Gutsgirl. Sounds like a good thing our belly's look similiar!  Mines a work in progress!
Yes my belly button is pierced, but I dont wear the ring all the time. I personally love haveing my belly button pierced, especially now that I have a belly. I think it looks cute. And Just so you know, belly button piercings are actually very easy to look after and are very low maintenance. I'd recomend it!


----------



## GunnerFA (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Miss Jayde very nice gain so far. Nice to see a gainer from Sydney. Where abouts in Sydney are you?


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 17, 2009)

GunnerFA said:


> Hey Miss Jayde very nice gain so far. Nice to see a gainer from Sydney. Where abouts in Sydney are you?



Hi GunnerFA. Thanks! Originally i'm from North Sydney, but recently moved to Randwick. Honestly, Randwick is 100 times better than living on the North Shore. And what about yourself?


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't have any recent pictures--last one are from 15 years or more. I don't know why, except that I don't take pictures these days. This shot is from 1988 just before I began to gain weight. Add a hundred pounds to this old picture! I had a 28 inch waist and a 14 1/2 inch neck. I was around 140-150 pounds in this picture. I now am about 230. The waist is 36-38 and the neck size is 18 1/2. I will have to get an up-to-date image. I like my new look more than this look. I was hungry all the time--all the time. 

 

View attachment img337.jpg


----------



## GunnerFA (Apr 17, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Hi GunnerFA. Thanks! Originally i'm from North Sydney, but recently moved to Randwick. Honestly, Randwick is 100 times better than living on the North Shore. And what about yourself?



You're very close to me. Im in Maroubra, near Eastgardens shopping centre. And I go to UNSW as well


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 17, 2009)

Teh Michael Morgan - nice pic....yeah you look very hungry in that photo. Like you need a good feed! 

GunnerFA - I shop at EastGardens all the time. I also went to UNSW for a little while before transferring to Sydney Uni.
I like the beach at Maroubra. Its better than Coogee (I can never spell it) and Bondi. I think Bondi is so pretentious.


----------



## fattyjess (Apr 18, 2009)

gunnerfa = aidan?


----------



## GunnerFA (Apr 18, 2009)

fattyjess said:


> gunnerfa = aidan?



No. GunnerFA = George. Sorry if any hopes were raised.

Miss Jayde - I agree with everything you just said about the eastern suburbs and beaches. Bondi is very pretentious. I work at the shopping centre there and I get so many arrogant customers lol.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 22, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Okay, after thinking about wanting to gain weight for years, and 3 months of actually deliberately gaining this is my current result. Please remember i'm a petite frame, and started off very little.
> I have gained 35 pounds (15kg) in 3 months. So I have gone from 104 pounds (47kg) to 139 pounds (62kg). I'm also only 155cm tall (short)
> I know I still have a ways to go. I'm aiming for (i think) 170 pounds but i'll see how I carry the new weight. I'm happy with how i'm currently expanding, and think i'm on the road to being a real plumper!!



You look great!!:kiss2: Please don't ever stop gaining weight, the more there is of you the better.:smitten:


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 12, 2009)

Okay, I have not posted an update for ages! So as requested I am now updating on my Gain.

I weighed myself yesterday, for the first time in weeks. I knew I had gained because all my clothes are once again getting snug. I now weigh 160 pounds, or 72.2Kg. Not as big a gain as I would like...but hey, a gain is a gain! And it shows!!
I was actually sort of (pleasantly) suprised by how fat I now look. Cant wait for the 200 pound mark!!
And thankyou to everybody who has been offering me kind words of encouragement! 

View attachment 100_0959.JPG


----------



## Ocean (May 12, 2009)

You are so cute! :happy: You really work the added pounds beautifully. Oh, and randomly, I love the colour of your hair.


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2009)

Looking good MJ That back side is workin' that bikini.
Legs are looking good too.


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Ocean! BTW as an aside...My hair is one of my vanities in life lol!

Thanks Tracii! Yeah, that's my old bikini...it had to be retired from public life for....umm...obvious reasons! Poor old little bikini had no hope of covering my big butt! lol. I look forward to seeing your new pics chicky!


----------



## morepushing13 (May 12, 2009)

you should try adding a little umph to that hair! Just like you, the bigger the better!


----------



## VVET (May 12, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Okay, I have not posted an update for ages! So as requested I am now updating on my Gain.
> 
> I weighed myself yesterday, for the first time in weeks. I knew I had gained because all my clothes are once again getting snug. I now weigh 160 pounds, or 72.2Kg. Not as big a gain as I would like...but hey, a gain is a gain! And it shows!!
> I was actually sort of (pleasantly) suprised by how fat I now look. Cant wait for the 200 pound mark!!
> And thankyou to everybody who has been offering me kind words of encouragement!



Your top string doesn't look anywhere near as strained as your bottom.


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 12, 2009)

Thanks.
VVET - well, i'm a pear shape, so my bum and thighs are going to be bigger than my top. heehee!


----------



## nikola090 (May 13, 2009)

for first....your hair...gourgeous!
for second...the rest is more gorgeous!


----------



## GunnerFA (May 13, 2009)

Looking fantastic. The new rolls are really sexy. And yes, very nice hair.


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Nick and George! You guys are such sweeties! :kiss2:


----------



## morepushing13 (May 13, 2009)

Good luck with your gaining!


----------



## strataadvance (May 13, 2009)

You have gained 55 pounds in just over 5 months. In just over two months you have gained 21 pounds-you haven't slowed down a bit! You have gained almost 11 pounds every month.200 by the end of the year is going to be easy-even though I can't imagine you gaining that fast all the way til December 31st. That would put you over 225 by New Years 2010. 
It is amazing what you are doing-and the results are completely attractive! Please keep going this way as long as you can-it's fantastic. and don't forget the face pic you promised awhile back-I've already decided that you must have a pretty face to go along with your gorgeous , growing body.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (May 14, 2009)

You've done a marvelous job with your body. 160 pounds is nothing to sneeze at, and since you've given your appetite full vent, I'm sure that appetite is bound to grow and as it does, so will YOU!! Congratulations!


----------



## Tracii (May 14, 2009)

She really has done great so far and has such a positive attitude.
I think that her weight will take a big jump here pretty soon.


----------



## Discodave (May 15, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Thanks Tracii! Yeah, that's my old bikini...it had to be retired from public life for....umm...obvious reasons! Poor old little bikini had no hope of covering my big butt!




Now thats a shame, Its criminal that no ones gets to see it out and about anymore. Great pics and lovely gain. Pear shapes are always the best


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 15, 2009)

Thanks strataadvance. Sorry about not posting a face pic like I promised...I forgot. I promise I will do one! Lol.  And I really hope I am 200 before the end of the year. That would be just lovely.

LGG - Thanks Hun. You're right, to go from 104 to 160 is a good effort. Lol....and it's amazing what a difference the new weight has had on my body shape. And I feel so deliciously plump now at 160. So 200 will just feel so much better.

Tracii you are such an inspiration to me!

Discodave - Thanks. Lol. Dont worry, my new swimmers show of my curves to!  And i'm glad you like pear shapes!


----------



## Tracii (May 15, 2009)

Right back at ya MJ.


----------



## forced into delurking (May 15, 2009)

Miss Jayde. Thank you for posting. I love all the pics you have posted. You looked very nice in your first update and are very sexy at 160. I would love to see you on the beach in that bikini too.


----------



## strataadvance (May 16, 2009)

The way I have it in my mind you might hit 200 by September! I was also imagining you at the beach this summer- but that would be here in the US. But I'll give you the timeline I was thinking about anyway. I think you might be around 165 on May 31st. If you continue with your unreal gaining you might be 176 on June 30th. And then 186 by the end of July. If you are still gaining an incredible 10-11 pounds a month you would be close to 200 by the end of August. 
Now since 200 by the end of the year is your currnet goal-would you keep gaining until New Year's of 2010? Or would you stop at 200 or take a break to evaluate how you feel? Or might you finish a nice complete 1 year gaining and stop on December 1st? 
In any of these scenarios you are going to have started at a slim and short 5' 104 pounds on about 12-1-2008. And you will have gained 100 pounds in less than a year.How much less than a year is completely up to you. Or how much more than 100 pounds gained is up to you as well.
Given your prodigious ability to gain weight-and the way you are loving it- what are your thoughts on these scenarios? Where will the scale land on September 15th? December 1st? January 1st? 
No matter what-you are quickly headed to legendary staus in the World of Intentional and Erotic weightgain. I look for every single post you make here. You are a Superstar! Thank you for sharing this marvelous journey with us.
And don't sweat the face picture-I know you're going to post one soon-and I'm also sure it will be wonderful. Matt


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2009)

Those all are great points but there are the times you hit plateaus and you don't gain as quicky.That could be off set by the times where weight comes very rapidly so it may even out overall.
I think she has hit several plateaus so far so its safe to say she will have another gaining pattern soon just my opinion.
If she continues binging like she had been I think 200 will come very quickly.
So August is my guess going by the numbers so far.
I may be wrong but I hope she does get close by then.
She is such a nice person too and she wants it so bad.
I've been right where she is now and I support her all the way.


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 16, 2009)

Strataadvance - Thanks for your kind words of encouragement! Yep, with the way i'm going i'll be hopefully (probably) close to 200 before the end of the year! So exciting!! 

Forced into delurking - thanks so much for your encouragement!! I'm glad you liked the pics.

Tracii - Thanks again hun! You are awesome! (((hugs)))


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2009)

Any time GF I'm here for you.


----------



## jjgreen14 (May 20, 2009)

Awesome job on the gaining up to this point, thank you very much for sharing this journey and posting the pics of your progress, you have done a great job so far and wish you all the best on your continued success, 
you are a gorgeous young lady, good luck on your quest and hope to see more of you and your postings on the forum

Take care and be well
JJ


----------



## Jigen (May 20, 2009)

Very nice. What will your goal be after you hit 200?


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 20, 2009)

jjgreen14 said:


> Awesome job on the gaining up to this point, thank you very much for sharing this journey and posting the pics of your progress, you have done a great job so far and wish you all the best on your continued success,
> you are a gorgeous young lady, good luck on your quest and hope to see more of you and your postings on the forum
> 
> Take care and be well
> JJ



Thanks so much JJ. 


Jigen - Thanks so much. Hhhmm, my goal after I reach 200? Lol. Well, originally my goal was 150 (that's been and gone), then 170 (that's not very far away and i'm still so little), then 200 (well, thats not that far off (about 35 lbs(ish). So, lol, i'm not really suprised with myself that i'm now sitting here contemplating my changing weight goals and where this is leading me lol . I am currently contemplating how much weight I really do stand to gain from all this, because I set myself this goal of 200, and I know i'm going to get to 200 and just not give up all my new eating habbits! lol. So, it's pretty safe for me to assume i'll be still actively gaining when I do get to 200.


----------



## Caine (May 22, 2009)

well either way jayde, you are looking fantastic there, and love the way you're body is shaping out!


----------



## Jigen (May 22, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Jigen - Thanks so much. Hhhmm, my goal after I reach 200? Lol. Well, originally my goal was 150 (that's been and gone), then 170 (that's not very far away and i'm still so little), then 200 (well, thats not that far off (about 35 lbs(ish). So, lol, i'm not really suprised with myself that i'm now sitting here contemplating my changing weight goals and where this is leading me lol . I am currently contemplating how much weight I really do stand to gain from all this, because I set myself this goal of 200, and I know i'm going to get to 200 and just not give up all my new eating habbits! lol. So, it's pretty safe for me to assume i'll be still actively gaining when I do get to 200.



Good luck, then. :bow:


----------



## Dantes524 (May 23, 2009)

Jayde, everything looks fantastic so far. I can't get over your determination to do what you want, how you want, and look beautiful the whole time! More power to you!


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 23, 2009)

Thanks caine!

Dante - thanks for your kind words of encouragement!


----------



## dragorat (May 23, 2009)

*My dear you are lovely.Your curves shall just multiply & become softer & more supple.We all look forward to advanced reports & pics.:kiss2:*


----------



## Tychondarova (May 24, 2009)

Jayde, you are looking fantastic! Congratulations on hitting your milestones, and good luck hitting the big 200! From there, who knows...?

-Ty


----------



## cookie189 (Jun 1, 2009)

Jayde, i just wanted to tell you that everything looks wonderful and that you have been a real inspiration to me. I have always fantasized about gaining and now i am!!! (i started about two weeks ago). I have a mini tummy bump. i was mainly worried about what others thought since i have been slender my whole life. After reading that you were once 104, i thought wow she is what i aspire to be(since we both started very skinny) I then thought i can do this and be happy So i just wanted to THANK YOU.
i know my changes are not drastic yet but the 1st pic is me as of today and the 2nd pic was almost 2 weeks ago
I love my new belly and welcome the new weight. I can't wait to start really putting on the pounds. I unfortunately do not own a scale at the moment so im not sure how many pounds i gained but my clothes are deff tighter, any guesses on how many pounds i gained? (I know it is not a lot yet but im just so happy!! i am enjoying this so much.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 1, 2009)

Cookie you picked a good role model.Jayde is awesome and doing a great job.
If you have the will and determination I'm sure you will love gaining.
Good luck and post plenty of pics of your progress.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks so much Dragorat, you are to kind!

Tychondarova - thankyou - and I soo look forward to hitting the 200!

Cookie - congratulations on deciding to act on your wish to gain! Good luck! I hope you gain as much as you want!! I know I am enjoying ALL of my lovely new fat!


----------



## Miss Jayde (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, and of course thanks very much to Tracii for her always kind and inspirational words!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 1, 2009)

Why thank you Miss Jayde you make me blush:blush:


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 1, 2009)

cookie189 said:


> Jayde, i just wanted to tell you that everything looks wonderful and that you have been a real inspiration to me. I have always fantasized about gaining and now i am!!! (i started about two weeks ago). I have a mini tummy bump. i was mainly worried about what others thought since i have been slender my whole life. After reading that you were once 104, i thought wow she is what i aspire to be(since we both started very skinny) I then thought i can do this and be happy So i just wanted to THANK YOU.
> i know my changes are not drastic yet but the 1st pic is me as of today and the 2nd pic was almost 2 weeks ago
> I love my new belly and welcome the new weight. I can't wait to start really putting on the pounds. I unfortunately do not own a scale at the moment so im not sure how many pounds i gained but my clothes are deff tighter, any guesses on how many pounds i gained? (I know it is not a lot yet but im just so happy!! i am enjoying this so much.




I'm not good at guessing weights so I wont.. Instead I'll just enjoy that picture of your cute little tummy you are growing.. good work and keep us posted on your growth


----------



## cookie189 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks brain. Miss Jayde has really been an inspiration, i think Miss Jayde should post another pic mayb with her wearing her old clothes. Happy eats :eat1:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 2, 2009)

then 5'5" 118 lbs (7/07)
now 5'5" 249 lbs (5/09)
<3


----------



## Tracii (Jun 2, 2009)

You look great both ways IMO such a cute belly now tho'


----------



## Miss Jayde (Jun 2, 2009)

Cookie I will post an updated pic wearing old clothes very soon! Lol  And like somebody else said...I wouldnt want to hazard a guess about how much you have gained, because i'm terrible at guessing that stuff!  But, it's obvious to see that you have gained! So keep up the good work!

Msbard - like Tracii said, you are beautiful in both pics. But you do look so much better with the extra weight! You carry your weight really well!


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 2, 2009)

MJ...you are becoming a model who inspirate 
cookie...have luck with your gain and talking with tracii and MJ srely helps you!
for the other girl...what a big gain....very pretty before and after!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey all,
just trying to refresh up on the post  everyone lets see some before/afters!!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 4, 2009)

This is about size acceptance, dear- whatever that size may be--- you are beautiful slender and will become even more so once you reach a size that makes you happy and reflects confidence--- this is the same for those who would be happier losing weight in my little opinion--- there is nothing more awe inspiring than the glorious sheen that the glow of confidence gives--- lovely



cookie189 said:


> Jayde, i just wanted to tell you that everything looks wonderful and that you have been a real inspiration to me. I have always fantasized about gaining and now i am!!! (i started about two weeks ago). I have a mini tummy bump.....


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 6, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> then 5'5" 118 lbs (7/07)
> now 5'5" 249 lbs (5/09)
> <3



Thats quite a change in a 2 year period. In both photos, you look very lovely.

As with Miss Jayde, Cookie and all of the others, it is fun to watch the change in a woman's 'curves'.


----------



## asmodeus (Jun 15, 2009)

Dear Ms Jayde, a beautiful intention and a beautiful result. Do please keep posting your progress. I made the same decision a few years ago and have never regretted it. And just think of all the wonderful meals you can eat with no feelings afterwards except the pleasure of happy memories and a full tummy.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jul 8, 2009)

*bump*

How is the gaining coming along Miss Jayde? Haven't heard much recently.
Hope all is well.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jul 10, 2009)

asmodeus said:


> Dear Ms Jayde, a beautiful intention and a beautiful result. Do please keep posting your progress. I made the same decision a few years ago and have never regretted it. And just think of all the wonderful meals you can eat with no feelings afterwards except the pleasure of happy memories and a full tummy.



I feel happy after i eat five or six cheesbugers:bounce: I'd rather be full then empty. if i dont eat four meals a day i feel like im starving.


----------



## stefano81etienne (Jul 14, 2009)

Miss Jayde you are so beautifulllllll! I would like to see your photos in tight old clothes, and photos with you face.. kisses beautifull chubby...


----------



## Tracii (Jul 14, 2009)

I have P.M'd MJ but no reponse yet.Hope she is OK.


----------



## UA_UX (Aug 5, 2009)

cookie189 said:


> Jayde, i just wanted to tell you that everything looks wonderful and that you have been a real inspiration to me. I have always fantasized about gaining and now i am!!! (i started about two weeks ago). I have a mini tummy bump. i was mainly worried about what others thought since i have been slender my whole life. After reading that you were once 104, i thought wow she is what i aspire to be(since we both started very skinny) I then thought i can do this and be happy So i just wanted to THANK YOU.
> i know my changes are not drastic yet but the 1st pic is me as of today and the 2nd pic was almost 2 weeks ago
> I love my new belly and welcome the new weight. I can't wait to start really putting on the pounds. I unfortunately do not own a scale at the moment so im not sure how many pounds i gained but my clothes are deff tighter, any guesses on how many pounds i gained? (I know it is not a lot yet but im just so happy!! i am enjoying this so much.





Not to sound crude, but in the 1st picture, your breasts look so full and voluptuous. Very nice.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Aug 6, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Heres a pic of my stomach now that shes popping out. I love that she's getting big! And i'm now officially at 150, so i'm 10 pounds heavier than the above photos.!!



That is impressive. I apologize for the late post.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Aug 6, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> then 5'5" 118 lbs (7/07)
> now 5'5" 249 lbs (5/09)
> <3


Quite an improvement. Thank you for posting the comparison images. I love seeing pretty women grow.


----------



## sweetheart5950 (Dec 11, 2011)

Miss Jayde said:


> Okay, I have not posted an update for ages! So as requested I am now updating on my Gain.
> 
> I weighed myself yesterday, for the first time in weeks. I knew I had gained because all my clothes are once again getting snug. I now weigh 160 pounds, or 72.2Kg. Not as big a gain as I would like...but hey, a gain is a gain! And it shows!!
> I was actually sort of (pleasantly) suprised by how fat I now look. Cant wait for the 200 pound mark!!
> And thankyou to everybody who has been offering me kind words of encouragement!



Absolutly sexy and beautiful. Wow my heart is racing :wubu:


----------



## strataadvance (Dec 11, 2011)

This person in the thread was nice and interesting. But she hasn't signed on since 2009. It would be better to compliment the people who are still here I think.


----------



## otherland78 (Mar 5, 2012)

Miss Jayde said:


> Okay, I have not posted an update for ages! So as requested I am now updating on my Gain.
> 
> I weighed myself yesterday, for the first time in weeks. I knew I had gained because all my clothes are once again getting snug. I now weigh 160 pounds, or 72.2Kg. Not as big a gain as I would like...but hey, a gain is a gain! And it shows!!
> I was actually sort of (pleasantly) suprised by how fat I now look. Cant wait for the 200 pound mark!!
> And thankyou to everybody who has been offering me kind words of encouragement!



hehe what a nice little plump backside ;--)


----------



## otherland78 (Mar 11, 2012)

Miss Jayde said:


> Okay, after thinking about wanting to gain weight for years, and 3 months of actually deliberately gaining this is my current result. Please remember i'm a petite frame, and started off very little.
> I have gained 35 pounds (15kg) in 3 months. So I have gone from 104 pounds (47kg) to 139 pounds (62kg). I'm also only 155cm tall (short)
> I know I still have a ways to go. I'm aiming for (i think) 170 pounds but i'll see how I carry the new weight. I'm happy with how i'm currently expanding, and think i'm on the road to being a real plumper!!



Wow !
Lookls good on you hehe the soft little sure jiggly belly^^
I´ma fan of small to average gains and girls  
a very sexy shape


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 11, 2012)

lol guy completely forgets he necroposted this thread already last week


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 11, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> lol guy completely forgets he necroposted this thread already last week



lol your funny


----------



## strataadvance (Mar 11, 2012)

strataadvance said:


> This person in the thread was nice and interesting. But she hasn't signed on since 2009. It would be better to compliment the people who are still here I think.




The person in this thread hasn't even been here since 2009. That's a while!


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I would love for her to post again.


----------



## extra_m13 (Sep 1, 2012)

thats a very nice gain. thanks for sharing. hope you will go further in that path


----------



## strataadvance (Sep 9, 2012)

I am going to keep being a pain . The OP last signed on June 28th 2009. That is Over Three Years ago.


----------

